# Upshift App for iOS? Equivalent?



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I've been eyeing the Android app Upshift for a little while (noticed that they posted something on here in a locked thread a while back.) Doing Lyft and Uber at the same time, it would be REALLY nice to use their dashboard so I could switch between or toggle both on and off without having to do it the long way through the OS. Alas, I'm on iOS and they have had a 'coming soon' with no indication of when or if it's happening for several months. Anyone know if that's going to be a thing? Are there any iOS equivalents where I could at least dock a few apps and be able to switch quickly between them with a single tap so I'm not fumbling with my phone trying to turn one app off by double tapping the home button and swiping back and forth every time I get a ping on the other? My research has, so far, turned up nothing on iOS that provides that functionality.


----------

